# Monster Buck - Gulf County



## bcbz71

Steve Shea, St Jo Biologist, took this buck over the weekend. I have an email into him asking for the details, but it scored 146" and is reportedly the biggest buck ever taken in either Bay or Gulf County.

I guess you could say the rut is on??


----------



## Emerald Ghost

[email protected]%$#$%^&^%$%^&*()(*&^&*() MY Gosh, what a magnificent animal !


----------



## welldoya

I'm originally from Panama City. Used to hunt Point Washington, Moore's Pasture and down around Wewahitchka and I've never seen anything that approached that. Jeez. That's nice.


----------



## bcbz71

It was taken between my lease and the Chipola River which keeps the dream alive, but I can assure you we don't have anything even close to that on our trail cameras!


----------



## PensacolaEd

That woulda been a fine buck in a couple more years...

What a stud


----------



## joebuck

I'm pretty sure the deer was killed on Tueplo Bend which used to be known for it's outstanding duck hunting, noticed I said used to, LOL. Back years and years ago this land was M&K Farms and they grew rice in the flooded fields they had created. Killed a bunch of ducks there in years past. The deer grossed 151 and some change according to my reports. Got this in an email Monday but I was busy and never got around to posting it. 

This buck is probably the largest free-ranging deer ever killed in that part of the state. Notice I said free-ranging, there are a ton of high fence places down that way (Bay County area). I know for a fact that there have been several deer killed down there that scored much higher than this one but they were all killed in a high-fence. Most of the people that I know down there that have high-fences have between 2000 and probably 10,000 acres fenced so it was not like hunting in a 10 acre pen but they were killed behind a high-fence.

I agree with Steve (welldoya), I was born and raised in Panama City and I have seen some fine deer down there, but not many like this. That area has a bunch of clubs and individual land owners that practice QDMA. You woukld be surprised at the number of 120" plus deer that come from that area every year.

Sorry for the de-rail. Here is another pic of this great deer.


----------



## Bone Yard

Are you shure he didn't just get back from Wisconsin? LOL If Theres a big buck to be found, Strve will find it. Congrats Steve on an unbelievable Buck!!!!


----------



## mrmojo2136

Wirelessly posted

DAMN!!


----------



## mrmojo2136

Wirelessly posted

DAMN!!


----------



## jspooney

That almost seems like a whitetail crossbred with a Sambar! What a great deer. Good thing he had a strong heart.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

I got a couple emails about this buck too. heres a trail cam pic of it.


----------



## timeflies

great googley moogley.....


----------



## bchadcherry

Crap man, that is awesome!


----------



## T140

Absolutely fine deer.


----------



## skullworks

Stunning buck! Looks bigger than 146 to me.


----------



## byrddog

Stud!!!!


----------



## esburrell

That is what happens when a deer gets to live,if we had a 3pt on one side rule for at least the panhandle big deer would get to be common in about 3 years


----------



## Jason

Man ohhhhhh man!!! That is a STUD and probably a good running fer the biggest buck in the state I would think????? Geeeezzzzzzzz!!!!!!!


----------



## JCW

That deers free range mother must have backed it up to one of the local high fences and got the bone laid to her by one of the breeder bucks in the pen!
Or it dug out of the pen! 
Nice buck...congrats!


----------



## joebuck

JCW said:


> That deers free range mother must have backed it up to one of the local high fences and got the bone laid to her by one of the breeder bucks in the pen!
> Or it dug out of the pen!
> Nice buck...congrats!


LOL, that's funny


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

It crawled through a small hole in the fence. Seriously thats a hell of a buck, fl, al, tx, where ever. CONGRATS


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22

that sure is one hell of a pinewoods forest deer lol it also looks like it would score much more than that


----------



## Al Barrs

*Monster Buck - Dixie County, FL*

That sounds like the old G.U. Parker WMA. I used to hunt off the Apalachee River and saw one really nice big buck like that just off the river but wasn't able to get off a clean shot so wouldn't shoot it running. I used to put my boat in at Wewa and motor up the river to deer hunt near white oak trees. Sadly G.U. Parker was taken out of the FL WMA program and was made into a private hunting lease...


----------



## steve adams

i have a lease in the same are and have lots of pics on my game cam of this deer.


----------



## Mike Moore

good lord! ive put many a thousands of miles on the ole' truck trying to score a buck that big.


----------



## Al Barrs

*Moster Dixie County Buck*

Steve Allen;

Did I read your post correctly? Do you have a lease on the old GU Parker WMA? I have been trying to locate who had the lease and how to contact them ever since it was placed in a private lease. 

Would you please e-mail me at [email protected] how to contact the lease holder so that I can see if there are any available.

Thanks,
Al Barrs
[email protected]
Bascom, Florida


----------



## ashea

*Gulf County Biggest Buck*

Steve Shea is my dad, im very happy & proud for him! If you know him or anything about him you would know that he deserves this  GO DAD, love you!


----------



## bcbz71

ashea said:


> Steve Shea is my dad, im very happy & proud for him! If you know him or anything about him you would know that he deserves this  GO DAD, love you!


Have your Dad fill us in on the details!!


----------



## coachmo32

I would have let him walk..LMAO!!! Damn fine buck..


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Great buck......They dont get much better than that. I hope that deer got to breed alot of does before he died....LOL


----------

